# Pakete in einer Windows Umgebung downloaden

## barbar

Gibts eigentlich eine einfache Möglichkeit Pakete in einer z.B. Windows Umgebung downzuloaden, auf CD brennen und dann auf einem anderen Rechner auf dem Gentoo läuft zu installieren.

Ich würde gerne KDE bei meinem Rechner zu Hause installieren hab da aber kein INet. 

Jedenfalls kann ich hab ich anderswo einen Inet Zugang. Auf dem Rechner läuft aber nur Windows.

Gibts für das dowloaden der Pakete unter Windows eine Möglichkeit?

----------

## knorke

natürlich kannst du das tun

du saugst von nem gentoo-mirror alle pakete die du benötigst und legst diese dann in deinem DISTDIR-ordner ab (siehe /etc/make.conf -> $DISTDIR)

wenn du nun kde emergen willst werden automatisch die tarballs aus dem DISTDIR-ordner verwendet. natürlich müssen das die richtigen tarballs sein  :Smile: 

----------

## wudmx

 *knorke wrote:*   

> natürlich kannst du das tun
> 
> du saugst von nem gentoo-mirror alle pakete die du benötigst und legst diese dann in deinem DISTDIR-ordner ab (siehe /etc/make.conf -> $DISTDIR)
> 
> wenn du nun kde emergen willst werden automatisch die tarballs aus dem DISTDIR-ordner verwendet. natürlich müssen das die richtigen tarballs sein :)

 

und um zu wissen, welche pakete du brauchst, empfehl ich dir auf deinem gentoo rechner ein emerge -p kde! vorher die use-variable checken, damit es keine ueberraschungen gibt!

----------

## barbar

Das artet in Arbeit aus. Für KDE sind einige Packages downzuloaden. Die alle "händisch" auszuwählen ist ein beträchtlicher Aufwand. 

Hat jemand eine Idee für eine elegantere Methode ?

----------

## JensZ

Versuch einfach mal das fetch command in der make.conf durch ein anderes Commando z.B. 

```
 echo ${uri} >> /home/liste
```

zu erstzen, dann mußt du nur noch unter win mit wget (ja das gibts auch für win http://space.tin.it/computer/hherold/ ) die liste saugen.

----------

## barbar

Das schaut nach einer eleganten Lösung aus. Ich schau mir mal an wie ich wget unter windows zum laufen kriege.

----------

## barbar

```
 echo ${uri} >> /home/liste
```

Ich hab das an FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget..... "angehängt, weil nur mit echo.... gibts eine Fehlermeldung.

Leider wird aber so nichts in das File Liste geschrieben. Grundsätzlich ist das aber eine gute Idee.

----------

## JensZ

Hab's mal selbst ausprobiert das Commando lautet

```
 echo \${URI} >> /home/liste
```

der \ hatte gefehlt ohne läufts nicht, außerdem solltest du nur einen Gentoo Mirror angegeben haben, sonst versucht emerge alle mirrors, um das File zu ziehen. Am Ende kommt zwar ne Fehlermeldung, aber die einträge wurden in die Liste gespeichert

----------

## barbar

Hi JensZ,

zu schön wärs gewesen.

Leider bricht emerge nach dem ersten Paket ab. Can´t download.

Wahrscheinlich weil die Netzverbindung fehlt.

Schade !

----------

## JensZ

Hi barbar,

verusch mal emerge -f kde, das veranlaßt ihn dazu nur die Pakete zu ziehen, ohne etwas anderes zu machen, dann sollte das klappen

Gruß JensZ

----------

## barbar

Hi JensZ,

genial. So gehts. 

Ein bißchen Handarbeit war noch notwendig da emerge (obwohl ich nur einen Mirror angegeben habe) manchmal mehrere Mirrors für ein Paket angegeben hat.

Besten Dank

barbar

----------

## JensZ

viel Spaß beim kompilieren, ich hoffe du hast einen schnellen Rechner

----------

## Robelix

Hab' ich früher schon mal gepostet... Im Forum suchen bildet!

Trotzdem nochmal:

man mache: 

emerge -p --fetchonly paket paket paket paket... > downloads.txt 

nehme downloads.txt mit zum Internetanschluß 

und mache dort: 

wget -nc -N -i downoads.txt 

btw: wget gibt's bei Bedarf auch als fertiges win32-binary

----------

## barbar

hi robelix,

schad dass ichs nicht gefunden hab.

wie hast du das problem gelöst, dass du mehrere mirrors für manche files kriegst?

----------

## Robelix

 *barbar wrote:*   

> hi robelix,
> 
> schad dass ichs nicht gefunden hab.
> 
> 

 

Schon gut, es gibt aber auch Sachen die jede Woche wieder auftauchen, und mit der Zeit wird das einfach fad.

 *barbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie hast du das problem gelöst, dass du mehrere mirrors für manche files kriegst?

 

Das machen die -nc -N options bei'm wget.

-nc: mehrmals gesaugte Sachen überschreiben

-N: nur saugen, wenn am Server ein neuerer File ist.

Robelix

----------

